
The NATO Software Engineering Conferences - mindcrime
http://homepages.cs.ncl.ac.uk/brian.randell/NATO/index.html
======
drallison
The NATO Software Engineering Conferences (circa 1969 and 1970) are literate,
fantastically well-edited snapshots of the software engineering process
replete with great direct quotes of experts. Sadly, it shows how little new
knowledge about software engineering has been acquired since they were held.
These books are a must for everyone who is in the business of making software.

